# Gluing



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

I want to weigh down a piece of driftwood without drilling a hole and connecting to slate. Any ideas on how best to glue a rock to a piece of driftwood?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

You can try to zip tie or rubber band rocks to the piece of driftwood. I don't think glue would hold well against a the force of a buoyant object.

-John N.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

You could try aquarium silicone. or use dental floss until the driftwood is water logged by then the dental floss will be gone.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

You can use cotton thread as well. There's lots of stuff on that in the archives. I know that one was discussed several times on the wet thumb forums.


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

Not to hijack - but where did you get your driftwood? I'm looking around and local stores seem to charge to much, but even off of ebay will cost a small fortune. Any ideas?


----------



## spdskr (Apr 24, 2006)

Using an adhesive such as silicone or other waterproof sealants will work initially. However after a number of months, the driftwood may decompose a bit and most likely seperate from the silicone. Using screws or a tie type device will be more permanent.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Muirner said:


> Not to hijack - but where did you get your driftwood? I'm looking around and local stores seem to charge to much, but even off of ebay will cost a small fortune. Any ideas?


Search my posts for driftwood as a key word. I've cited a good source (ebay), cheap, combines shipping...


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

On a side note you don't need to attach the wood to a rock. A piece of plexi will do just fine and you can use the substrate and/or smaller rocks to weigh it down.


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

I use bog-wood now, they are heavier than water when wet, and I like their dark looks.

I used drift-wood before. To get rid of their buoyancy I used to drill a hole, used a plastic knitting needle as a nail, put the head through a hole in an appropriate stone like your slate and heat the 'head' of the plastic nail and shape it into a rivet. 

Is there any special reason not to drill a hole?

If there is a small crack or crevice on the drift-wood, you can try forcing a bit of epoxy putty into it and attaching the putty to the slate with aquarium silicon after the putty has cured.

p.s. I collect my own bog-wood and drift-woods.


----------



## blyxa (Jan 1, 2007)

Where do you get bog-wood?


----------

